# R5 a dead end?



## BrokenBonz (Nov 20, 2008)

I have an opportunity to buy a 2011 R5 w/ SRAM Red and (crappy) Fulcrum 7 wheels. Test rode the bike (w/ my wheels) and loved it on many levels. After I had decided to defer buying until next year, the shop is now offering to sell at about 23% off the $6600 MSRP. Seems like a very nice deal. However, the wheels are bare bones low-end and the Red group is not complete due to use of FSA cranks. Thoughts on this price?

Also, I get the engineering rationale for the BBright, just not the (very) marginal benefits. The shop cannot swap the FSA cranks (which I do not like) and the only other crank that can be spec'd with that bike without adapters is the Rotor 3D. With BBright, am I being dead ended into a system that is likely to be abandoned in the near future, especially given that the other mainline mfrs have not signed on (AFAIK)?


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

I run the adaptors on my 2012 R5 VWD with Dura Ace cranks. I don't think you will be dead ended due to the fact there is adaptors available.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

As far as I recall, the BBright uses the same spindle as most outboard bearing cranks, so with the use of adapters you should be good to go no matter what crank you want.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

The Fulcrum 7's are there just to get you out of the LBS parking lot - most consumers at that price point have a premium wheel set ready to install.


----------



## BrokenBonz (Nov 20, 2008)

simonaway427 said:


> The Fulcrum 7's are there just to get you out of the LBS parking lot - most consumers at that price point have a premium wheel set ready to install.


Yeah, I know. I have multiple sets of wheels. I guess it just kinda sticks in my craw that they ask $6600 for a bike outfitted with Fulcrum 7s. Call me old fashioned.  Shop manager told me Cervelo's decision regarding wheel spec has been a thorn in the sides of all the dealers. This is a "pro" level shop in the middle of a heavy cycling culture.


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

Throw the Fulcrums on you bad weather/beater/winter bike and use one of your nice wheelsets on the R5. My R5 has a full Dura Ace gruppo, including cranks and the BB adapter works without a problem. I don't think it's a dead end standard. By the way, if you want the Rotor 3D+ cranset, which is a lot nicer than the FSA crankset, I have the one that came with my R5 for sale. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## BrokenBonz (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks all for the responses. Good to know adapters work...I guess I'll have to get over my aversion to modifying purpose-built designs if I decide to change out cranks. Once I decide to buy the bike, of course.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The R5 should come with the 3D crank?


----------



## roadriderR5 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have an R5 thast came with the Rotor 3D+ cranks, but they do not all come that way. Cervelo has substituted the FSA cranks when the Rotor cranks were slow to deliver.
Love my R5, over 6,500 miles on it so far. Rode many other bikes, including R3. The R5 felt better to me.
Phil


----------



## BrokenBonz (Nov 20, 2008)

roadriderR5 said:


> I have an R5 thast came with the Rotor 3D+ cranks, but they do not all come that way. Cervelo has substituted the FSA cranks when the Rotor cranks were slow to deliver.


Correct, the R5 did ship initially with the Rotor crank...now it's the FSA and my understanding is that the FSA will be the only crank it ships with for 2012. The deal is probably too good for me to pass up, especially given the love I am seeing on these forums for the R5 and R3 (I am riding an Orbea Orca right now). I tried both the R5 and R3 back-to-back with my wheels on the same road and steep climb and I felt the R5 was indisputably better...for me. YMMV. 

As much as I hate not getting the complete Red group, I'll ride the FSA for a while and see what SRAM comes up with for BBright and their Red crank next year. Don't feel like spending ~$600 for a Rotor crank right now...


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

I too rode the R3 and R5 VWD and there was a significant difference in the bikes. Needless to say I custom built a R5 VWD and love it.


----------

